# My First Hedgehog!! :)



## NotSoBlonde016 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just got a hedgehog and I am soooo excited. She is the sweetest little thing and took a liking to me right away when i went to check her out. I donno what to name her yet (( I want to liter train her but for some reason she just loves only going to the bathroom on her wheel. She will climb up onto it just to go to the bathroom sometimes. Lol any advice let me know [attachment=0:356jdwoa]Hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:356jdwoa]


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe she just looks like such a sweetie!
If she weren't a girl, I'd name her Bear!

EDIT
If she goes on her wheel, that's honestly just fine imo because 99% of hedgies poop/pee on their wheel while running (even if litter trained) so I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Awe she just looks like such a sweetie!
> If she weren't a girl, I'd name her Bear!


She does look like some sort of hedgiebear! :lol: so cute, I love her dark nose mask and cheek patches!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC and congrats on your adorable hedgie!  
Pooping on the wheel is the norm :lol: You can try putting a litter pan under the wheel sometimes that will help.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your new hedgie! She's adorable!! She looks like a Bella to me.  
Just about all hedgies will poop on their wheel. If you think that's bad, wait until she runs on the wheel & ends up with poopy feet. :lol: But that's all part of having a hedgie. 
It's actually nice when they poop only in the wheel - you only have to clean the wheel & not the rest of the cage!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG!!! SUPER CUTE HEDGIE!!!! <3333
She looks so friendly, like a little bear xD
Congratulations with your new hedgie, I bet you will have a lot of fun with her


----------



## NotSoBlonde016 (Oct 22, 2010)

Its really funny cause everything you guys have said ive thought about.. she does look sooo much like a little bear  and ive thought about naming her bella.

Good point about only having to clean her wheel. it really is the only spot she goes to the bathroom lol she loves that thing sooo much. I had no idea how much hedgehogs like to run


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous hedgie, I love the pose


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

NotSoBlonde016 said:


> Its really funny cause everything you guys have said ive thought about.. she does look sooo much like a little bear  and ive thought about naming her bella.
> 
> Good point about only having to clean her wheel. it really is the only spot she goes to the bathroom lol she loves that thing sooo much. I had no idea how much hedgehogs like to run


You can call her Bella Bear! :lol: 
And yes - they LOVE to run on their wheel. My boy Cholla will run anywhere from 6-8 miles EVERY NIGHT! (we put a bike odometer on his wheel).


----------



## NotSoBlonde016 (Oct 22, 2010)

WOW thats really cool, im curious how much my little girl runs. She'll run for the longest time then like sleep on the wheel for about 5 mins and then off to the races again. She makes me feel like i should be out running too


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

NotSoBlonde016 said:


> She makes me feel like i should be out running too


 :lol: Yeah - I felt the same way when I found out how much they run. - But I got over it quickly. :lol:


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Ursula is feminine for 'Little Bear'.


----------

